# United Healthcare and Open Enrollment period



## AprilSun (Apr 19, 2016)

Not by choice my Medicare Advantage plan is through United Healthcare. The reason for this is, this company took over the plan I had with another company. It went into effect with United Healthcare this past January and that's when the trouble started. My payment for January was never credited to my account. In February, I received a bill saying I was past due even though my bank showed it as being paid so apparently, they had given someone else credit for it. I had to stop payment on that check and then turn around and pay it again plus that month's premium. I didn't receive a bill for March and then this month, I received a bill saying I owed a past due balance but it wasn't enough to be March's bill. This company does not seem to be very competent. If they're this bad about taking my money, I hate to see how they will be paying on my claims. If I'm understanding the Open Enrollment correctly, I am going to have to put up with this until the next Open Enrollment period. Am I correct about this and has anyone used United Healthcare? If so, how were they with you?


----------



## ndynt (Apr 19, 2016)

I did have it at one time. April.  Did not have any problem with the billing.  Did with their authorizing treatment/procedures.  My rheumatologist suggested that I opt for straight Medicare.  Have stuck with it ever since.  Notice also that she no longer honors United Health Care.   
Also, my son had non-Medicare United through his employer.  He had the same complaints about meds and authorizations.


----------



## CuriousKate (Apr 19, 2016)

April, I am not speaking from personal experience as I don't have medicare or United Healthcare, but know many who do. From listening to them, and also reading articles about United, it seems they have gotten too big for their britches! They made such a big push for enrollment when Affordable Healthcare was enacted, got a lot of enrollees and now are having to pull back on services, to the dismay of the enrollees. I have also heard that they are pulling out of states that are not making money for them. There was a time when you couldn't see a commercial without them advertising but I have noticed that they are no longer advertising as much. I'm sure others with more direct experience can offer their opinions.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 19, 2016)

One of my providers' offices had so much difficulty with United Healthcare that their office quit accepting it altogether several months ago.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2016)

Yep. United Health Care seems to be starting the process of bailing on Obama Care.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/unitedhealth-makes-good-threat-pull-215900019.html

No need to worry, lack of affordability and availability just another excuse for a single payer or government provided health care system or option.


----------

